# Platzierte Bilder / Transparenzfunktion im Illustrator 9



## Grafissimo (2. September 2003)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

anlässlich eines Druckauftrages stellen sich mir folgende Fragen zum Thema Duplex-Bilder , die in ein Illustrator 9.0 Dokument eingefügt werden:

1. Frage: Wie verhindert man, dass eingebettete Bilder im Illustrator 9 
sowohl am Bildschirm als auch im Ausdruck anders aussehen wie im Photoshop. Verbundene Bilder sehen richtig aus und werden auch richtig gedruckt. 

2. Frage: Wie bleibt die eingestellte Transparenz bei verbundenen Bildern beim Ausdruck/Ausbelichtung erhalten? Bei uns wird die Transparenzfunktion missachtet und das Bild wird zu 100% gedruckt. 

3. Welche Einstellungen müssen vorgenommen werden, damit eingebettete Duplex-Bilder aus dem Photoshop nicht als CMYK-Bilder aus dem Illustrator ausgegeben werden, sondern Duplex bleiben. 

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Hercules (2. September 2003)

Bei Illustrator sollte es die Funktion geben zur einstellung des Farbmanagements.
Ich hab es momentan nicht zugänglioch. dort kannst du einstellen ob du die eingebetteten Profiele verwenden willst oder nicht. das müsste eigentlich das Problem lösen. FOrausgesetzt du hast die möglichkeit Duplex zu drucken versteht sich ja von selbst.


Greeds Hercules


----------



## Grafissimo (3. September 2003)

Hallo Hercules,

danke für deine Antwort.

Leider geht es nicht so einfach wie du es vorgeschlagen hast.

Die Farbprofile beziehen sich auf die Bildschirmdarstellung und auf den Druck.
Die Datei wird trotzdem 4-farbig ausgegeben.
Darstellungsunterschiede treten auch auf wenn im illustrator und Photoshop
das gleiche Farbprofil angegeben ist.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Beppone (18. September 2003)

Hallo Timo,

gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit, die Bilder nicht einzubetten, sondern zu verknüpfen?

Weiß im Illustrator leider nicht so bescheid, unter Freehand hatte ich aber schon einmal ein ähnliches Prob mit 2-Kanal-Bildern.

Lösung war, die Duotonbilder  im Photoshop-eps - Format  (3-Teilige Composit-Daten) anzulegen und in Freehand nur zu verknüpfen. Wichtig war hier, daß die Bezeichnung der Spotfarben im Photoshop exakt den Namen der Volltonfarben in Freehand entsprachen, sonst gab es zwei weitere Farbauszüge beim Belichten.

Vielleicht hilfts ja..

Gruß Bep


----------

